# New New Layout



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

So.. I am looking for some validation here to see if I am getting a little closer to having a satisfactory layout.

By the way..

I am pretty sure that I can get the active topics at the left in the forums area to scroll just like the one we are accustomed to so that is coming.

There are still some broken images/links and I am working feverishly on that as well.

Anything else wrong?

Give me some feedback.. it is important.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks good so far Jeff.


----------



## illini (Feb 13, 2007)

Best since the "migration" IMHO
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Especially like the option for having/not having side bars!....Something for everyone
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Discovered how to delete a post this morning....that was bugging ME. Who reads the "reason for deleting" if it is filled out?

Also like that when you arive at front page and pick a post to read you automatically go to the forums side.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 13, 2007)

Jeff , I think the new forum is looking mighty sharp!! Like anything new it will take a bit of getting used to. Thanks for the countless hours you spend working to get everything just right. 

I think this forum and the folks on it are the topps!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks Again,


----------



## Dutch (Feb 13, 2007)

Looking good, Boss!


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 13, 2007)

Look's good to me!


----------



## salbaje gato (Feb 13, 2007)

i ve been gone awhile and got a email, from you jeff i gotn to say that i love the new format. thanx for all your hard work.  wildcat "aka" salbaje gato


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks great Jeff! 

I think we'd be happy with anything short of snail mail! Your spoiling us!


----------



## mohntr (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, I agree... lookin' good.  Thanks for the hard work and time you have in the transition!


----------



## dgross (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks great Jeff and thank you for reinstalling (?) some of the things I was missing!! (Must have been why I was having issues last night 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .) Have a great evening. Daun


----------



## ultramag (Feb 13, 2007)

This is much better than the middle attempt IMHO. Also, for those that were wanting it to be like the "original" SMF I think you acheived that now as well, especially if you get the active topics thing scrolling. 

Good job, and better you than me.


----------



## illini (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like you really nailed it and the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 are behind you!

No moans, groans, or hey help me's
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Why not take a well earned rest and go smoke something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Many thanks for the great big effort Jeff!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 14, 2007)

Jeff I think the site is coming along great. You're working hard and we appreciate it. Everyone is learning their way around and finding new toys here and there. So it's all good.

Sit back, grab a chilled beverage, eat a smoked meat sammie, and smile awhile.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin


----------



## cagstorm (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great.  I was not around for the old forum, but this layout is what I am used to from some others I am on... 

One thing I am having trouble with though is when I go to smokingmeatforum.com, I am taken to the site with the active threads.  There is not a way to go to the main forum board.  I have found a way to get there... I have to click on a thread in the active forums and then go to the top where the "forum tree" is and then I can go to the main forum board and select a catagory.

Sorry if this is a little confusing... It is past my bedtime


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 14, 2007)

To easily get to the main forums area just click on the "forums" link at the top left on the nav bar.. just below the SMF Logo.

You could also save a link in your favorites to http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums

You could also make it your home page...


----------

